# Oufinny's Rat uses Crown Peptides TB-500



## oufinny (Feb 18, 2013)

My rat is going to be running some research to heal a shoulder tendinitis injury thanks to the guys at Crown Peptides.  So far things are going well but its too early to tell any changes.  Here is the plan: 

4 x 2mg TB-500 to be administered
Dosing is every Sunday
4 weeks total

First impressions - packaging was professional, looks to be very high quality and mixed up without issue in sterile water. My rat has not expressed any complaints about site specific pain after less a little just from the liquid going in.  Any updates will be put here and my final thoughts as well.  More than likely I will make 3-4 more entries as this log winds down to a conclusion in 3 weeks.


----------



## twotree (Feb 18, 2013)

I have the same problem with the shoulder. Keep us updated


----------



## oufinny (Feb 25, 2013)

Didn't forget this, just been busy getting over being sick.  So far so  good, things are moving right along.  Only one more to go next week and I  am done.  This week will let me know how things are going once I work  out; been off since Wednesday with this illness.


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 1, 2013)

How's it going?


----------



## LCSULLA (Mar 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## oufinny (Mar 15, 2013)

Update guys - Its been 4 full weeks.  This did a lot of good for my rat,  tendons are healing very nicely, no more throbbing pains and recovery  post workout is much better at this time.  

Legit TB-500 from Crown Peptides - Yes sir, I highly recommend it.  
Note - My rat tells me this burns going in, a lot, which is common with TB-500 so don't be surprised even with BA Water.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 3, 2013)

What was the exact dosing protocol? I've heard you're supposed to do 2mg twice a week for the first 4 weeks.


----------

